# Monitor intermittently grays out



## debodun (Sep 16, 2016)

A few weeks ago, I had a problem with my Dell FP monitor when I found  the screen grayed out (I had turned on the desktop system and went to  do something - when I came back, the monitor was just displaying a pearly gray - no desktop). I tried  turning the monitor on and off several times, but couldn't view the  desktop, but each time i did that, a new screen pattern showed. I did some troubleshooting and swapped an old CRT monitor in  place of the FP on the system I am currently using. The CRT worked fine.  Then I connected the FP to an old desktop I have that was running  Windows 98 and the monitor worked on that system, so I reconnected the  FP to my current desktop (Windows 7 - 64 bit). It worked fine for a while. A few days ago, s soon as the desktop appeared on the monitor, it started to  get a horizontal line near the bottom right corner, then slowly grayed  out. I did the troubleshooting again - swapping an old CRT monitor in  place of it, then hooking up the FP monitor to an old desktop. The FP  worked there. I swapped the FP back to my current system and it worked  about three hours and started to gray out again. I used the CRT all yesterday, then swapped back to the FP today and so far. it's been working okay. Here is a photo of what the FP screen looks like when it's acting up and the  serial connector plug that goes to the computer. What could the problem be?




BTW, the FP, which is over 15 years old (it came with my Windows 98  setup), has two captive cables - one connects to the monitor port on the  back of the desktop - the other is a larger connector and I don't know  what it's supposed to connect to.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 16, 2016)

Offhand, I would say that your FlatPanel going "Gray" might be a sign of it overheating.  These FP's don't have any cooling fans, and over 15 years, there is a good chance that quite a bit of dust, etc., has built up in it.  You might take a good strong vacuum cleaner and go over all the holes in back, and see if you can suck out some of the buildup.  You can also buy cans of compressed air at Walmart, Best Buy, etc., that is used to blow dirt out of a keyboard....and you might blow some of this into the vent holes in the back of the FP, and perhaps blow some excess out that way.  OR....after 15 years, it may just be showing signs of wearing out...most don't last that long.  

The connector you are showing looks like an Analog cable for the FP.  You are probably using the Digital cable, but 15 years ago, some PC's didn't have a digital output for the monitor....so I suspect your monitor came with both cables.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 16, 2016)

15 years old?   I'd let that puppy go, and treat yourself to a new one.   Tons of decent priced(and bigger!) monitors available everywhere.

Best Buy.   

Walmart(if available in stock)

Amazon .

Not much difference in quality between manufacturers.   LG, Acer, Samsung, View Sonic, all decent brands.

Newegg


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2016)

Don M. said:


> The connector you are showing looks like an Analog cable for the FP.  You are probably using the Digital cable, but 15 years ago, some PC's didn't have a digital output for the monitor....so I suspect your monitor came with both cables.



I'm using the analog - whatever is in the photo. I don't think my desktop computer had a digital monitor port since hat larger plug doesn't fit into anything on my computer. Here is a photo of the larger plug:


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> 15 years old?   I'd let that puppy go, and treat yourself to a new one.



To me, that's like buying a new transmission for a 20 year old car. Might as well get a whole new setup. However, I did price FP monitors at WalMart (nearest big box store). Cheapest available for in-store pickup is $79.99. If the problem isn't the monitor, then I went to a lot of trouble and expense for nothing. I have to be sure the problem is the monitor.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 17, 2016)

debodun said:


> To me, that's like buying a new transmission for a 20 year old car. Might as well get a whole new setup. However, I did price FP monitors at WalMart (nearest big box store). Cheapest available for in-store pickup is $79.99. If the problem isn't the monitor, then I went to a lot of trouble and expense for nothing. I have to be sure the problem is the monitor.



On FaceBook ???? Check out some of the local garage sale sites, they usually sell some around $15..

On FB search, just type in For Sale and you should come up with some local sites..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 17, 2016)

Example...
.


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> On FaceBook ???? Check out some of the local garage sale sites, they usually sell some around $15..
> 
> On FB search, just type in For Sale and you should come up with some local sites..



Nobody sells a good working monitor. LOL. I'd be suspicious of one for sale that inexpensive.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 17, 2016)

debodun said:


> Nobody sells a good working monitor. LOL. I'd be suspicious of one for sale that inexpensive.



The one above sold for $10...Members sure do give bad ratings if someone sells something bad!! They get banned and never return..Being local and on FB they stay pretty much honest..


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2016)

I looked on Craig's List. Somebody had one exactly like mine for $5 (see link), but it's probably just as old. Someone is GIVING away a CRT, but I already have one (in case of emergencies). Other than that, I don't see anyone selling a FP monitor for less than $60. For a little more, I could buy a NEW one.

http://albany.craigslist.org/sop/5785660700.html


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2016)

My Dell FP has worked fine the last two days (knock wood).


----------



## Mike (Sep 18, 2016)

debodun said:


> I'm using the analog - whatever is in the photo. I don't think my desktop computer had a digital monitor port since hat larger plug doesn't fit into anything on my computer. Here is a photo of the larger plug:
> 
> View attachment 32131




Hi debodun,

This is a DVI connector, it is for digital signal, but not really needed
and the other plug is always used if you don't have a socket for this one.

When you have your monitor working any time, check your "Display Adapter"
driver, your "Monitor" driver, update them if you can, you will find them in the
"Control Panel", under "Device Manager".
Have you tried another cable? That could also be the cause, otherwise I think
the monitor is failing.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2016)

Mike said:


> Have you tried another cable? That could also be the cause, otherwise I think
> the monitor is failing.


Can't try another cable - the one on the monitor is "captive" (i.e. goes up inside the monitor - not detachable).


----------

